

We made a fashion app for outfit inspiration and opinion – Feedback welcome - anthoprotic

Hey there!<p>We would enjoy reading some feedback from the awesome YC community about our app: Modde. Modde is the app for fashion feedback and inspiration. Share your outfit of the day, get emoji feedback. Explore photos for inspiration and express your emoji opinion. It&#x27;s a fun way to get inspired about what to wear, and to truly look your best.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pitchpigeon.com&#x2F;email&#x2F;yzm4mwm4z<p>You can tweet @inModde
======
anthoprotic
Updated link:

[http://pitchpigeon.com/pr/yzm4mwm4z](http://pitchpigeon.com/pr/yzm4mwm4z)

